# Fishing Haulover Canal without a boat



## vulcanizedplease

Which side holds more fish? I tried the SW side of the canal yesterday with one hookup that broke me off on some rocks and that's it. 

I have google earth so you can give me coordinates if you want.


----------



## Tacklepoor

I figure after this spot is let out, there won't be a twig left on the fallen tree.

28.44.03.13
80.45.23.30

It's a fallen tree, been there years, I have caught a bunch of undersized snook there. I have never caught a legal snook there but it is a good place to start. Drop down a pinfish, I cut the fins off them.... or a large shrimp.

When you walk to the opening, the tree is to the left and about 10 feet from shore. Tide can be a real pain as it moves fast with the grass........


----------



## patindaytona

Been there twice in past week....too much seaweed..can't get a thing there. Also, I suspect tons of crabs. My bait is gone in seconds.


----------



## vulcanizedplease

I actually fished that spot a couple days ago, right off the road. I hooked up to something for about 15 seconds until it took me under either a rock or a tree. I'll give it another go next time I'm there.


----------



## Tacklepoor

no kidding.... yea, just pull alittle over out of the road....... 

Yea, there are some rocks there, I've thrown a cast net there only to be shreded when pulling up... that tree spot is great except for the snags and the trash that others leave. I always clean up that area when I'm there....... It takes 5 min. and it looks so much better. Come back the next week and same thing...trash!:fishing:

Catfish and crabs are also keen on this spot, not to mention the pinfish.


----------



## patindaytona

Seaweed always there, or is it just temporary?


----------



## Tacklepoor

always seems to be there, it's grass from the bottom and whatever else blows in!

Always, it fouls up my lines.......


----------



## The Crew

Pat, sounds like a place you need to freeline live bait to be successful. I'd forget about bottom fishing that area.


----------

